
Epistemic Network Analysis: visualizing patterns in coded data - metasj
http://www.epistemicnetwork.org/
======
metasj
I like that they have a technical paper on how to format your data for
epistemic analysis: [http://www.epistemicnetwork.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/04/E...](http://www.epistemicnetwork.org/wp-
content/uploads/2018/04/ENA-data-formatting.pdf)

